# Pig Liqueor,Pig Out,Root'n Juice,etc...



## bamaboy (Dec 16, 2012)

Anybody tell me if this stuff really works to attract hogs? If so do you guys just pour it on the ground or pour it in holes or how do you use it? Any info on any attracant besides corn will be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jdg112 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anything that has a 'tasty' smell haha. This cod be any number of things.


----------



## BowHard (Dec 16, 2012)

corn!


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 17, 2012)

Hog wild poured into brush piles. But don't tell anybody!


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 17, 2012)

BowHard said:


> corn!



BESIDES Corn,can't use corn


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 17, 2012)

Dude, don't waste your money on that crap.  Its an absolute ripoff.  You can go to Walmart and get their "Great Value" brand of cherry coolaid powder, the big cannister of it, for $2.50, get an 8 oz bottle of Baker's brand imitation vanilla extract for. 88 cents, and mix it together.  Paying $3.50 rather that $12.00 goes A LOT further, and works just as good.  The truth about all liquids, syrups, and sprays is that yes, they CAN attract hogs, since hogs constantly use their noses to find food.  So if a hog catches a whiff of your attractant on the wind, it may  ome in to check it out.  But say a group of hogs is roaming your hunting area one night after you've applied the attractant.  They smell it, they come to check it out, and spend four hours rooting the area to pieces looking for food.  You come in to hunt the next morning and get all excited because you see TONS  of fresh rooting.  But those hogs have already come in, rooted for three or four hours, didn't find any actual food, decided there wasn't any food, and left.  
So from the perspective of scent, it could indeed draw in a wandering hog or two during daylight hours, but the odds of it being the contributing factor in whether your property holds hogs or not is slim to none.  If you offered them dirt or a log that smells good, and there are acorns in the thicket 200 yards away, they're going to eat those acorns ten times out of ten.  I would save my money if I were you and just mix up some cheap coolaid and vanilla, scrape away the leaves from an area that still has acorns, and saturate the bare ground with the acorns included.   This has worked long enough for me to get pictures of several hogs coming in seversl nights in a row to check it out.


----------



## xjd33x (Dec 17, 2012)

I second the hog wild. Killed and caught many with that stuff.


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 17, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> Dude, don't waste your money on that crap.  Its an absolute ripoff.  You can go to Walmart and get their "Great Value" brand of cherry coolaid powder, the big cannister of it, for $2.50, get an 8 oz bottle of Baker's brand imitation vanilla extract for. 88 cents, and mix it together.  Paying $3.50 rather that $12.00 goes A LOT further, and works just as good.  The truth about all liquids, syrups, and sprays is that yes, they CAN attract hogs, since hogs constantly use their noses to find food.  So if a hog catches a whiff of your attractant on the wind, it may  ome in to check it out.  But say a group of hogs is roaming your hunting area one night after you've applied the attractant.  They smell it, they come to check it out, and spend four hours rooting the area to pieces looking for food.  You come in to hunt the next morning and get all excited because you see TONS  of fresh rooting.  But those hogs have already come in, rooted for three or four hours, didn't find any actual food, decided there wasn't any food, and left.
> So from the perspective of scent, it could indeed draw in a wandering hog or two during daylight hours, but the odds of it being the contributing factor in whether your property holds hogs or not is slim to none.  If you offered them dirt or a log that smells good, and there are acorns in the thicket 200 yards away, they're going to eat those acorns ten times out of ten.  I would save my money if I were you and just mix up some cheap coolaid and vanilla, scrape away the leaves from an area that still has acorns, and saturate the bare ground with the acorns included.   This has worked long enough for me to get pictures of several hogs coming in seversl nights in a row to check it out.



Hog Wild is not a liquid, and if you still have acorns baiting is not necessary. Do you bait your food plots too? I grew up raising hogs and have hunted and guided hunts for about 30 years. I've used Hog wild for years, when used the way I mentioned hogs will come back for days and days until they get to the bottom of the pile. Just try it and you'll see what I mean! And let the kids drink the coolaid with their pb&j samiches!


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 17, 2012)

xjd33x said:


> I second the hog wild. Killed and caught many with that stuff.



It works really good in traps too!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 17, 2012)

Tell you what.  I'm open minded.  I'll try the Hog Wild this weekend in my trap and see what happens.


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't do it on my account, if your method works for you use it! I've had success with many different scents and baits, but this has been the most effective so far. Good luck!


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks guys for the info. I do appreciate the responses and Kyle let me know how it goes using the Hog Wild. Thanks again to you all!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll keep you updated bamaboy.  I'll post back on here the middle of next week with whatever I do or don't find.  The trap hasn't been baited in 10 months, and the hogs are in abundance.  We shall see.  I'll also post up a trail cam and get some pics.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 18, 2012)

Is hog wild pretty much just like sweet feed?  What is different about it compared to sweet feed?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 18, 2012)

I just got a bag of it at bass pro.  I see now, its granular kind of like a mineral.  I just drove 48 miles to get a bag of this stuff.  It better work!


----------



## paulkeen (Dec 18, 2012)

Liquid out of sour corn works just as good if u can't use  corn


----------



## rbsharp (Dec 18, 2012)

*hog bait*

You better of spending your money on a 12 pack , 10 for you 2 for a bucket of corn , few day in the sun and and pour in a little great value cool aid mix and your hogs will be going wild , given they are within a sniffer, these hogs are on a health kick, eating vanilla protein mix found in the cabinet, tasted nasty


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 24, 2012)

Ok, so to update this thread......I baited the trap Saturday afternoon.  I used a mixture of canned corn (for its potent sweet smell).  I also used dry corn leading up to the trap door.  I also used a half bag of Hog Wild attractant.  In an earlier post on this thread, I pretty much said that nobody needs expensive attractantslike Hog Wild, but when I opened the bag, I could easily see why it could be effective.  The smell was so sweet, so potent, and so berry-like that it literally smells absolutly delicious.  I would try and eat some if I knew it was safe.  It smells so good, and the smell is so pungent.  After I baited the trap with it, I dusted a fine trail with it along the corn trail leading to the door.  I have a corral type trap and I elevate the bait off the ground a little with a palate that I covered in plywood.  I mixed the hog wild with the corn because I havent trapped a hog in a pretty long time, but if I trap one or a couple, my next experiment will be to bait with nothing but hog wild and set a trail cam or two on the trap and see how it works by itself. The hog sign was very little around the trap.  I think the hogs have relocated to a very dense property nearby due to hunting pressure and ongoing construction on the property.  The only sign I saw anywhere near the trap was a little spot of rooting a little bigger than the diameter of a dinner plate, and it was several days old. I can see how a good breeze could carry the scent of that stuff a pretty long way.  The property has a lot of swamp and open mud flats on it, and after it rains, they like to move in and root for worms, so I'm hoping the rain today could bring some by.  I baited it Saturday afternoon.  There was nothing in the trap yesterday morning when I checked, and I suppose the landowner has checked today because I havent heard from him.  I'll check it tomorrow morning.  If I trap anything soon, I'll let you giys know, and then we can move on to experimenting with just the Hog Wild.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 24, 2012)

I only use a 20oz bottle full spread in an area to bring them in. Once they find it they're hooked! I've shot pigs rooting this stuff, and the other pigs won't leave the area. I tried putting some in a cloth bag and hung it in my truck as an air freshener, it's so sweet that it becomes overpowering. I haven't tried tasting it though, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 1, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> Ok, so to update this thread......I baited the trap Saturday afternoon.  I used a mixture of canned corn (for its potent sweet smell).  I also used dry corn leading up to the trap door.  I also used a half bag of Hog Wild attractant.  In an earlier post on this thread, I pretty much said that nobody needs expensive attractantslike Hog Wild, but when I opened the bag, I could easily see why it could be effective.  The smell was so sweet, so potent, and so berry-like that it literally smells absolutly delicious.  I would try and eat some if I knew it was safe.  It smells so good, and the smell is so pungent.  After I baited the trap with it, I dusted a fine trail with it along the corn trail leading to the door.  I have a corral type trap and I elevate the bait off the ground a little with a palate that I covered in plywood.  I mixed the hog wild with the corn because I havent trapped a hog in a pretty long time, but if I trap one or a couple, my next experiment will be to bait with nothing but hog wild and set a trail cam or two on the trap and see how it works by itself. The hog sign was very little around the trap.  I think the hogs have relocated to a very dense property nearby due to hunting pressure and ongoing construction on the property.  The only sign I saw anywhere near the trap was a little spot of rooting a little bigger than the diameter of a dinner plate, and it was several days old. I can see how a good breeze could carry the scent of that stuff a pretty long way.  The property has a lot of swamp and open mud flats on it, and after it rains, they like to move in and root for worms, so I'm hoping the rain today could bring some by.  I baited it Saturday afternoon.  There was nothing in the trap yesterday morning when I checked, and I suppose the landowner has checked today because I havent heard from him.  I'll check it tomorrow morning.  If I trap anything soon, I'll let you giys know, and then we can move on to experimenting with just the Hog Wild.  I'll keep you guys posted.



Thank you for doing this and keeping it updated!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 1, 2013)

Boar Hog said:


> I only use a 20oz bottle full spread in an area to bring them in. Once they find it they're hooked! I've shot pigs rooting this stuff, and the other pigs won't leave the area. I tried putting some in a cloth bag and hung it in my truck as an air freshener, it's so sweet that it becomes overpowering. I haven't tried tasting it though, let me know how it turns out.



20 oz bottle fullspread? Do you water the HOG WILD down to get it into a spray bottle?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello?

Whats up Kyle? Any luck?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha...no hog as of yet.  Plenty of hog sign near the trap now, but none immediately around the trap.  I checked it this morning, and all the corn was gone.  Plus Im sure all this heavy rain we've had has washed all the hog wild out, so I'm going to rebait it at some point this week.  Sorry I couldn't have a better report for you guys!


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 2, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> 20 oz bottle fullspread? Do you water the HOG WILD down to get it into a spray bottle?



Apply it dry, sprinkle it around an area. This works for me.


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 2, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> Haha...no hog as of yet.  Plenty of hog sign near the trap now, but none immediately around the trap.  I checked it this morning, and all the corn was gone.  Plus Im sure all this heavy rain we've had has washed all the hog wild out, so I'm going to rebait it at some point this week.  Sorry I couldn't have a better report for you guys!



I don't mix it with corn any more, they seem to like it just the same.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey guys, just another quick update!  I got my SD card after my duck hunt two mornijgs ago, and got to review it last night.  Maaaannnn ooooohhhh  maaannn was I wrong.  I thought there was no hog sign around my trap.  Well, I guess the rain has washed all the sign away.  I got pictures of NINE hogs at the trap.  All....ALL of the hogs had their head at the trap door eating, and were pushing the door open and eating the corn just inside the trap.  There were some smaller pigs, some medium, and a couple FAT bruisers, including one boss boar- a red and white one I have been seeing for a year.  They came on December 27th at just before 4:30 a.m. and stayed for over two hours eating all the corn leading up to the trap.  My parent's computer wouldn't read my SD card, which I reviewed on my laptop, so I couldn't upload the pics last night, so I'll find a way to post them today.  These hogs are obviously trap shy.  In the daylight photos, you can even see the muddy spots on the door where they nosed it open.  I have trapped hogs from this group before.  I always prop the door open with a small stick.  Any interesting ideas on new tactics to try and coax them inside?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are the pics of the trap. The hogs came in at a little before 4:30 a.m., and left a little after 6:30 a.m.  By the time the hogs showed up, the corn was nearly all gone because it had been eaten up by squirrels, crows (12 crows in come pics), raccoons, and possums over the previous five days or so.  the one of me was a couple days before the hogs showed up, I think.  Look at the second and third pics from the bottom.  A whole MESS of hogs right at the door, and not one ventured in.  I think next time, I'm going to put the hog wild INSIDE the trap only, and not leading up to it, and put less corn outside and more corn inside.  I may prop the door open a little higher as well.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 3, 2013)

Man thanks for what you are doing this is so cool!!!! Keep us updated on how the HAWG WILD works inside the trap!


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Kyle, put only hawg wild near the back edge of the trap without any corn. You don't need the corn. Trust the old guy just this once and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jan 14, 2013)

Updates?  I have used the hawg wild and had just as many deer come to it as hogs.  I am setting up a hog stand and was intersted in the hawg wild/log pile idea along with sour corn/bucket.  I got a old clear cut scrap pile about 50 yards from this stand.  Been slowly working the corn down from the field to the log pile.  Gonna add some hawg wild.  Any more ideas?  I heard them tonight right at dark, but they never came out.  I stayed till 8.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I think I have some especially trap shy hogs since I've trapped from this group a few times before.  The hogs are coming in the general vicinity of my trap, but they're only wandering by randomly and I cant seem to get them on a schedule.  There is an area nearby where the hogs have been absolutly tearing it up for the last couple weeks.  I am going mobile, so I'm building a wexford style trap right in the middle of the spot they have been hitting lately. I have already bought some materials, and will buy the rest Friday evening.  I also bought a new motor for my feeder, and I have 5 gallons of corn / molassas / sugar / water / snd yeast fermenting right now.  My plan is to build the trap maybe saturday, and fix it open with a very wide opening.  I am going to then put out some of the soured corn along with some dry corn to jump start the site, and will set the feeder daily to get them coming regularly.  Hopefully after a week and a half or so Ill have them coming daily, and I will narrow the opening in two stages over the course of maybe five days or a week.  Then I will finally set the trap one night cut off the corn and switch to hog wild. I will be collecting trail cam photos throughout the entire process as well.  Im dealing with some smart hogs, and so I want to do it right.  I've baiteog wd the trap I have now with wild and it brought the hogs in, but you guys saw the pictures.  Eight hogs right at the door just plain refused to go in.  I want to do it right, so Ill be posting pictures.  I may even start a separate thread just to document the process.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone used horse sweet feed?


----------



## whchunter (Jan 15, 2013)

*Trap*

IMO

Pull the door all the way up or out so the doorway is clear.  Tie door open till the hogs start going in for at least 3 days. Once the hogs start going in then replace the door or start closing the door gradually till it will trip and close. The pic shows what appears to be a wood ramp. You might try removing it or covering it with dirt. Hogs are funny about what they walk or step on. 
Wear disposable gloves and dip them in ground/scratch corn before touching trap. I see you are wearing boots. Wearing clean rubber boots is a good idea.
If you have problems with hogs eating corn before tripping door, take a post hole digger and dig a hole about 12 inches deep under the trip. Fill hole with bait. Makes the bait harder to to get to.


----------

